# My Darkroom



## aggiezach (Jul 13, 2004)

Well I think I've got everything that I need to feed this addiction for awhile! 

Here is my light proofed door. Seems to work well, and I didn't want to pay a lot of money for black out cloth (although I probably will sometime in the future).







Here is my enlarger and timer setup. This is also where I develop my film. I usually take the enlarger apart and it stores nicely under my bed .






And here are my developing trays. I built that shelf yesterday and it seems to work pretty well. I eventually plan to waterproof it and paint it black but that'll have to wait for now.  You can see my first real print washing in the black tray. I'll scan and post it later tonight for you all to see and critique! 







Thanks to all of you for the inspiration and the information!


----------



## oriecat (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome, Zach!!  Yay!  :cheer:


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 13, 2004)

Here is the first real photo I have developed in my own dark room. I'll tell you , its a really cool feeling to see that image appear after 30 seconds in the developer tray!  Again, thanks to all of your here for the great advice. I'm sure I'll need a lot more if it in the future!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 13, 2004)

Go, man, go!


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2004)

It looks great!!!    :cheer:   Nice job!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 14, 2004)

Its really great to see someone so passionate about photography to go as far as you and make a makeshift darkroom out of your bathroom Zach. I give you props for taking the initative and taking that next step towards producing your own masterpieces.

Out of curiosity, do you find that that mirror gives you more light off your enlarger?


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Karalee! I haven't really noticed that the mirror has any effect on the print. But then again I am just starting out. I do have some concerns about that so I plan to get some black posterboard and cover the mirror while I'm making prints.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeah I was curious to know if you were getting some light off that baby 

Oh to be back in a darkroom :roll: sweet memories. Hope your having fun


----------



## japmula (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow Zach! That is way cool!  My brother & dad are supposed to build me a darkroom in our basement, but they said that a yr. ago and nothing has happened, so I should really consider doing something like what you've done! =)  Thanks for the lil' spurt of inspiration...and might I add...you have a really clean bathroom!!!! =P

 :idea: Hmm...maybe if they see me doing stuff in the bathroom, they'll have more motivation to get started on that darkroom they promised me...


----------



## Karalee (Jul 14, 2004)

Well if they cant get in to do their business, maybe theyll make a place for you to potter round in the dark elsewhere so they can sit in the "library" and read the newspaper


----------



## japmula (Jul 14, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Well if they cant get in to do their business, maybe theyll make a place for you to potter round in the dark elsewhere so they can sit in the "library" and read the newspaper



Right on!


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 14, 2004)

:LOL: :LOL:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 14, 2004)

You are all gods to me.  I have dibbled in photography for over 13 years now and I am too much of a chicken**** to develop my own photos.

I grovel at your feet.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 14, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> You are all gods to me.  I have dibbled in photography for over 13 years now and I am too much of a chicken**** to develop my own photos.
> 
> I grovel at your feet.



Darkroom equipment is going cheap!  C'mon, everybody's doin' it!! 8)


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 14, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Darkroom equipment is going cheap!  C'mon, everybody's doin' it!! 8)



I already tried that on my wife once.  Works as well as when I tried that on my mom.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 14, 2004)

You just have to present it right.  Begin developing an interest in something even more expensive, and dangerous too.  Some sort of extreme sport.  Cross continent balloon racing!  She'll be glad to settle for a darkroom; it's a nice home hobby!


----------



## oriecat (Jul 15, 2004)

How about, Honey, I really need to step up my photography work, do you think I should work with nude supermodels or maybe just start a darkroom?


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 15, 2004)

:LOL: hey yeah, that should work! Let us know how the black eye feels afterwards!


----------



## terri (Jul 15, 2004)

:lmao:    It occurs to me that I need to have more faith in my dark, evil side that conjures up these kinds of thoughts.    

This thread is cracking me up....


----------



## Karalee (Jul 15, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> How about, Honey, I really need to step up my photography work, do you think I should work with nude supermodels or maybe just start a darkroom?



Im sure shed go for that


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 15, 2004)

Compared to a hobby involving cars or gambling, a darkroom is very cheap.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 15, 2004)

I already have a slight electronics problem...but what guy doesn't?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 15, 2004)

Whenever I think my wife is questioning my photog expenditures I just print up some new 8x10s of our daughter, and then she's into it again.  Every christmas I buy my wife and the grandmothers big albums, puts a few 8x10s in, and leave room for more to come as the year goes by.  It seems to help justify my obsession.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 15, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Whenever I think my wife is questioning my photog expenditures I just print up some new 8x10s of our daughter, and then she's into it again.  Every christmas I buy my wife and the grandmothers big albums, puts a few 8x10s in, and leave room for more to come as the year goes by.  It seems to help justify my obsession.




Praise you your a god at the art of manipulation   
So when do the courses start :?: I need lessons on "How to get your digital camera without feeling bad for it"


----------



## Soulreaver (Jul 17, 2004)

Congrats man, thats nice.Explain to her that ur hooked, theres no turning back now.
Someday Ill make my own too.Just wish prices went down around here.


----------

